# Ultimate Magic Cube simulator



## Hovair (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a great simulator for windows. You can even make your own puzzles.

Link: http://www.ultimatemagiccube.com/

It is a must get.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, you have 1 post and are linking us to a site to download a program. I don't think so.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Honestly, you have 1 post and are linking us to a site to download a program. I don't think so.



So did Walter

And it's already in the wiki:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PC_Software#Cube_Simulators


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2011)

its good


----------

